
The Tool Every Web Designer/Developer Should Start Using Immediately - toast76
http://dailytekk.com/2014/02/10/bugherd-review-the-tool-every-web-designerdeveloper-should-start-using-immediately/
======
shimms
We started adding BugHerd to our client projects a few months back and it has
single handily changed the way we deal with feedback and bug reports during
the build phase.

No other tool we'd tried before (JIRA Capture, UserVoice/Zendesk etc) really
worked well for our clients (they worked really well for us, but our non-
technical clients generally hated them, and just fell back to sending us
emails). The acceptance of BugHerd from clients has been surprisingly good.

